# What semi aquatic predatory reptile



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I have an empty ten gallon and wanted to have like a half filled tank with lizards or newts or something but want something that would eat worms or crickets or even little fish. Le tme know. I have a dope setup in mind to look like the steps of a buddhist temple leading into water and some cool lokking lizards or newts would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sounds like you need a pacman frog


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

10g go with green anoles


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I want something semi aquatic like newts or something, and I want to be able to keep a bunch of them in there. I like pacman frogs I thought about that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

How about a Budgetts frog. They're very similar to Pacman frogs, but more aquatic.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow that's an awesome frog, can anything else live with it? another one maybe? Some newts?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

These things are really wierd looking, I want one, but the only thing I'm finding on the net is how hard they are to find and care for. Someone please help me out.

check out this funny pic of one i found


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

They're not too hard to find. I often see them for sale at various reptile shows, especially in the spring. There are two that I know of in your state (Hamburg and Pittsburgh).

I've never owned a budgetts myself, but I know most people fail with semi-aquatic frogs for one of two reasons:
-The water gets filthy and the frog suffers a septicemic infection
-They don't know it's an aquatic frog and they put it in a terrestrial setting. (The only budgetts frog I have ever seen for sale in a retail shop looked like a dirt-covered prune for this reason)

Being primarily fishkeepers, we know what it takes to maintain clean water. (Adequate water volume, filtration, and cycling) This is not an issue for us, but I believe it's where most new amphibian keepers fail.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

sound advice. I think im gonna go with newts
thanks man


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

try a salamander, they ar like bigger newt, semi aquatic and eat crickets and worms and stuff, had one awhile back in a 10gallon, lived for a long time until I went on vacation


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree with torment a fire salander would be perfect. You can feed them any insect, worms and spiders. Heres a few pics of them and their setup.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I think they look cool.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

This just shows what it will lok like, you can keep lots together.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

awesome, i have narrowed my choices to fire salamnders or just a peaceful com tank. thanks everyone


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

that salamander setup is bad ass


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> that salamander setup is bad ass


 i wish it was mine, but i'm going to be making a green basilsik setup which will be better than that. I got the pictures from here
It also says you can feed them guppies.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Do you have to like change the dirt in there often? I know you'd have to change the water probably every day but how often would you have to change the dirt, or stir it around or something?

basically, what does the maintenance schedule for a tank like that look like?
thanks


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> Do you have to like change the dirt in there often? I know you'd have to change the water probably every day but how often would you have to change the dirt, or stir it around or something?
> 
> basically, what does the maintenance schedule for a tank like that look like?
> thanks


 for the fire newts u prob just gotta change there water dish every day, and pick up there poo when its on the ground, like a mini dog,

in my personal opinion, i think u should make it into a feeder tank lol, ( i like p's to much)

have fun at wut ever u do,


----------

